# Anyone want a tutorial?



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone want a tutorial on how to layout and do a Spider wrap? I have been asked about this wrap a lot lately and am planning on doing one in the next couple of weeks. I could do a step by step with photos, of the layout and the wrap itself. If people want this and it goes over well, I could do other ones as I build them, I wouldnt be looking for the scales wrap anytime soon though, its not hard, but time consuming. Will probably do a variation of a St. Johns Cross after this. Just post up if your interested. I know that there are other sites that have some instructions, but some of them arent that easy to follow, and without actual pictures, I am lost. Figured I may be able to help someone else, Like I have been helped By Gilly, AKA Steve, AKA, Gilmartin21. Without his help and help of others I would have never started this, and would still be thinking "I want to learn how to build a rod". FOr those who dont know, I have only been building for less than a year, and am proof that you can learn and do quality work with a little patience. I do have over 30 rods completed in this year though, So I have been busy


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

It's over my head but I always enjoy reading those threads.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Scale wrap! Scale wrap! Scale wrap! We want scale wrap. LMAO!! Just kidding. I am sure there are plenty that would like or benefit from such a thing. If it doesn't give a couple the little nudge needed to get into this, it will definitely give someone a little more perspective on what a builder does and how time consuming even a "simple" wrap can be. Maybe we can start calling you "Carolina Wrap Pro", or maybe "The Wrap Doctor". 

Robert


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

It'll be good to have someone to guide us.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Want someone to help you take pics (aka free rod building lessons)

I really think that this would be a wonderful thing and maybe to even bulld a website or blog around it.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

spydermn said:


> Want someone to help you take pics (aka free rod building lessons)
> 
> I really think that this would be a wonderful thing and maybe to even bulld a website or blog around it.


http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=66935

We can do it on your blank when you get ready for your build if you want. up to you that or the St Johns Cross


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah that would be awesome


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i dont think you should be doing that.
if you wrote the book and use the income you get by selling the book to feed your family, then you find someone on a forum posting the tutorials that are found on your book, how would you feel?
certainly you'll lost some income if other people would do that, what's the reason now for buying the book for $40 if people can just get the tutorials for free online?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

HellRhaY said:


> i dont think you should be doing that.
> if you wrote the book and use the income you get by selling the book to feed your family, then you find someone on a forum posting the tutorials that are found on your book, how would you feel?
> certainly you'll lost some income if other people would do that, what's the reason now for buying the book for $40 if people can just get the tutorials for free online?


I never thought of it that way, I have recommended the Decrorative Wraps books to just about everyone that asks about my builds. I'll have to think on it and make sure I dont adversly affect those that helped me learn this craft.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Although that is a VERY valid point, I don't know that showing how to do one wrap would be out of line. It is liable to spark more interest in this and cause sales of related materials to go up. I for one now subscribe to the rodmaker magazine as a result of you helping me. Once someone sees they can do it, it is liable to work in the opposite direction as expected. It isn't like you are offering to give step by steps on 20 different wraps. Just one if I am not mistaken. If nothing else, do a tutorial on the tiger wrap if that is an issue. The article from the originators is freely available online as you have already posted.

Robert


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> i dont think you should be doing that.
> if you wrote the book and use the income you get by selling the book to feed your family, then you find someone on a forum posting the tutorials that are found on your book, how would you feel?
> certainly you'll lost some income if other people would do that, what's the reason now for buying the book for $40 if people can just get the tutorials for free online?


Although I understand the point you are making I don't believe what is being proposed would in nay way hinder the sales of the author you are referring to. A spider wrap is the most basic closed wrap of all the wraps. Some people do not learn by reading and to see a visual is the only way to see they can do it. This could be an introduction into this addicting hobby that only leads to more and more interest and then snowballs from there which in turn will expand the economic impact across the board. An easy solution would be for tacpayne to ask BV and see what he says. I highly doubt there would be an issue. In fact my suggestion would be for Tyler to do the demo on the project. It might take longer but can be edited and released after the Feb show.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree wrap tutorials would strike a intrests in some, But you know some already have that spark and know that simole wraps do take more time then the rest of the rod. But I think I might help out on that one if I can. I think that woodgrain wrap i do would look sharp in a scale wrap. That is if the writer doesnt agree with the idea!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Actually, if you guys google the particular wrps you are looking for, there is plenty of info on the web to read up on those topics including step by step info on the spider wrap, holographic wrap, Maltese Cross and fish wraps with pictures. Heck, some good info on pigments is showing up as well as custom gripwork.

For some reason I have a knack for looking over a wrap for a few minutes and can see the thread patterns. When you find pictures of other peoples wraps without rod finish, look for a while at them and see if you can figure out the pattern. You'd be surprised at yourself...Now properly laying out a rod....Phew....thats where my troublecomes in.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have talked with teh Author of the book,and he doesnt have a problem with the tutorial, but it has already been done. I will try to find it and post a link, no use in redoing it. At this point I think what may be benificial to me and most others would be a hands on style of meetings, like I posted in a different thread. Everyone has different ways of doing things that may help others, we can all learn from each other no matter the skill level.


----------

